# wheel slip



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

What are some option to reduce wheel slip?

Thanks,
DJ


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Weight, clean track, reduce throttle. 

Welcome to the carribean mate.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

reduce grades, lower rolling resistance of cars (better wheels, lube axles, get ball bearings), run less cars, cars with less weight. 

Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

What are some option to reduce wheel slip? 
DJ, 

Wheel slip is a good thing sometimes - it prevents the motor from overheating due to high current draw while not spinning very fast. Most models are designed that way.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

DJ, 
Are you talking about a specific loco here? 
Quite often a large wheeled loco will be more prone to slipping. 
Also, how many wheels, and type of suspension. 
I would say that typically, a larger, heavier loco with smallish wheels will have less slip. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 
p.s. If all else fails, fit traction tires, or file grooves across the rail surface. (That's a joke!)


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Pete 

One hopes the question was directed towards live steam, given the forum in which the thread appears. OR... maybe you know something about a new [on board] steam driven power source for electric motors on model locomotives; Or you just hit to left field. Elucidate.


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

It is a live steam Aristocraft Mikado. Reducing grade would be great but.... Reality is the clay base.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Is it always slipping? Only with a load? Without a load? Details would be good. My aster mike slipped once when it had a decent consist, but only at he get go and i believe i had too much regulator opened.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Add weight to the engine.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The Aristo Mikado has a pretty good reputation as a puller. 

I suggest you evaluate your grades and the train you are pulling. 

Give us more details please. You should have indicated the model of loco, the grade, the number and type of cars. Maybe your expectations are greater than the loco's capability. 

Greg


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I have heard of putting weight in the smoke box on an engine to change its ballance and improve its traction. could this help? try adding external weight here or there and see what effect it has.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Just don't use lead weight whatever you do.


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

"Just don't use lead weight whatever you do." 


Why not? There is nothing better suited for the job. Lead gets a bad rap. it isn't as toxic as arsnic and is harmless once in place. The only issues concerning its use are breathing the fumes while melting without proper ventilation and transfer to your digestive system by smoking and eating/drinking while handling large quantities of it. The only people who seem to be adversly affected by it are on the extreme west coast and they seem to be sensitive to almost anything if we can believe the packaging.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Why not? 
Well, it depends WHERE you put it. 
At last years National Summer Steamup, it was noticed that there was a trail of melted lead 'droppings' all around the track, probably every three inches or so. 
It was never determined who the culprit was, but was assumed that someone had stuck a block of lead IN the smokebox of a gas fired loco. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

One hopes the question was directed towards live steam 
Ok, Ok. Ignore me - I was asleep and forgot to engage brain.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

If you have full R/C control of the Throttle and Reverser and proper valve gear that allows control of the Cut-Off, a little wheel slip can be a good thing in that it teachs you how to start a heavy train by bunching the slack, setting the valve gear to full, and opening the throttle a bit at a time to start each car rolling before the slack to the next one reaches its limit... Just like they do in the real world of steam RR operations.

A lot of wheel slip can also be a FUN thing if you like playing "slot trains"... Highball the mainline at full throttle and throw the valve gear in reverse and watch the drivers spin wildly in reverse as you try to slow before flying off the side of the curve ahead! Of course, if the Engineer were not the CEO of the RR, he'd be fired for such shennagans!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Another thing to mention is track condition. If you have cross level problems (warp) you could not have all drivers on the rails to get good traction... that also goes for track with dips and humps. 

Greg


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the great advise. I am checking everything. 

DJ


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi there
I went over to "the dark side" (Live steam) about 2 years ago, so I'm still a relative newcomer. One of the things you'll discover about live steam is that these puppies have no brakes. It's not like electric, where you can shut off the throttle and the train stops. Even after you shut off the throttle, the remaining steam in the lines still contains thermal energy, and keeps on expanding. A runaway train going downgrade, into a curve, is a formula for derailment. And if you're track is off the ground, then your prize locomotive is going to take a nose dive. Dont ask me how I know that. So unless you have an over-and-under track plan, where you absolutely need headroom, you might want to reconsider the grades.

Another problem that can contribute to friction is the sharpness of your track curvature. Typically this limits the ability to get up a hill. But if your engine is trying to start a string of cars that are on a curve, that could also lead to a situation where the drivers start to slip. Fitting out your cars with ball bearing axles, or drop-in ball bearning journals, is a good idea, especially if you have sharp curves. 

Welcome to the club.
Jim Coplan
SR&RL Ardmore Division


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks to all, essentially, my track $ucked. I have regraded, down to 1.8% max. That combined with level, reduced bumps, blah, blah, blah there is no more wheel spin. I have learned an awful lot.


----------

